# JAF/CO Stockton CA



## JAF/CO

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney

Anyone with a '37-'39 Schwinn Motorbike for sale?, no projects. I have a WANTED posting with particulars. PM me with picture and price please, or text me @919-412-2536 and I will call you back, thanks, Ray


----------



## mr.cycleplane

This is the premiere bicycle swap meet in northern California! If you have never been to this meet then you are missing out. Jim's shop alone is worth the trip-it is the Disneyland of vintage bicycle parts and bikes. There are parts and bikes hanging from every square foot on the walls and ceiling. Shelves and display cases are bulging with the parts you have been looking for. Your search is over-he's probably got what you need. In addition to all this Jim manufactures many hard to find/obsolete parts for many makes of bikes. Many of these items will be available at the meet. Looking for a complete bike or projects-Jim's got ya covered-there is a room full of ready to ride collectables-new stuff coming in all the time! To sweeten the deal Jim never charges a dime to set up and sell. That's right-FREE for sellers and buyers alike! Sellers come from everywhere in California and the locals pull all the plugs out to make this a great swap meet. Like many of the sellers I set up there and bring anything that isn't bolted to a bike for sale! You never know what will show up at this meet-empty your bank account-cash is king and many sellers take paypal. Many thanks to Jim for putting this meet on-we need the change of pace with all this covid19 shutdown. Its an outdoor event-plenty of fresh air-everyone will be respectful and safe. See ya there!


----------



## JAF/CO

Don’t be late early bird gets the worm
I will be there a 6AM JIM


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime

Be there or be square!  It's Stockton!


----------



## KingSized HD

Hoping to make it! Thanks Jim for hosting.


----------



## comet

I googled the address and the place is pretty small. Where do sellers set up. Thanks.


----------



## fordmike65

comet said:


> I googled the address and the place is pretty small. Where do sellers set up. Thanks.



In the parking lot. There's an overflow lot to the right.


----------



## JAF/CO

Where ever you want
Get there early I will be there at 5 am


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*I am looking forward to the trek up there Jim - you never disappoint with these great swapmeets - thanks for the hospitality & hosting these much needed events - There is plenty of space to set up your items to sell there - park outside the fence & set upi inside the parking lot which leaves more space for everyone - I will bring this & that with me to sell -- some complete bikes - some projects - some parts along with CYCLONE COASTER & PEDAL PUSHER T-shirts - CYCLONE COASTER license plates - CYCLONE COASTER hats - CYCLONE COASTER Pedal Koozies / beverage holders & more .. See everyone soon *


----------



## fordmike65

Unfortunately, I'm going to miss this due to a previous engagement. I always have a great time hanging with buds, buying/selling & sipping on cold ones from the liquor store just a block away. Have fun & post lots of pics!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

fordmike65 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm going to miss this due to a previous engagement. I always have a great time hanging with buds, buying/selling & sipping on cold ones from the liquor store just a block away. Have fun & post lots of pics!




*Awesome .. now I'll have a chance to buy something before Mike gets it ... but then again Mike will still have access from his toolbox as he always does .. so I guess nothing has changed ... 

On a serious note .. it was good to see you & Louisa at the Orange Circle ride & we'll miss you at the JAF/CO swap ... *


----------



## Jrodarod

I’m seriously thinking about it. Maybe a family road trip to Sacramento would be a perfect excuse.


----------



## JRE

I'm seriously thinking about making the 9 hr trip from Salem Oregon and maybe sell a few parts. IS there a safe place around there me and the wife could sleep a couple hrs before the swap opens.


----------



## 1motime

.


----------



## KingSized HD

I'd be cautious anywhere sleeping in a car. Try a WalMart parking lot; security & well lit.


----------



## JRE

Yea well probably just take 2 hr nap at rest stop on the way there.


----------



## BLWNMNY

JRE said:


> Yea well probably just take 2 hr nap at rest stop on the way there.



Yeah, You best be careful of certain parts of this town. A lot of homeless people, etc.


----------



## JRE

Just found out my wife has a cousin that lives close by. Going to see if we can crash on her couch


----------



## BLWNMNY

Going to bring my son, looking forward to this swap.


----------



## JRE

Yea me too. Haven't  been able to do anything here in Oregon for a while


----------



## JRE

Hope this all fits in the prius lol


----------



## JAF/CO

It will all fit in the car

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRE

Lol should I hauled the bike inside of it with room to spare


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

This looks like it’s going to be a nice one maybe next year for me


----------



## slick

I have these 3 Shelbys that I can bring if any serious buyers are interested. Ivory and maroon girls 1941 for $500. Fully serviced rider, new tires and tubes, repop headlight lens. Shockease fork. The pair are both serviced as well with new tires and tubes. Both bikes ride great. They will need grips for both and pedals for both. The ones on them were borrowed. Sold as a pair ONLY for $1500 for both bikes. Pm me if serious. If not they will stay home.


----------



## JAF/CO

I have had great response about this meet next year I am going to make FREE bigger on the flyer and I will make room for ever one that show up
Jim


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRE

Loaded and ready to leave Salem Oregon bright and early tomorrow morning at 5 am.


----------



## 1motime

JRE said:


> Loaded and ready to leave Salem Oregon bright and early tomorrow morning at 5 am.
> 
> View attachment 1273019



Remember everything?  Have fun.


----------



## IngoMike

I had planned on going, but decided to pull out. I have recently had a few good sales, buys and trades here on the Cabe and driving 2+ hours to hang out in 96 degrees, wearing a mask is not high on my list. I hope everyone has a good time and stays safe! See you next year!


----------



## JAF/CO

Sorry your not going to make it
I am sure some one will let you know what you missed Jim


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedals Past

bringing the silverware and some barn found shoes with cow dung hoping to trade for anything from or to a stingray, middleweight schwinns, girls ballooners, pre war lightweights, 28” rust bucket, license plates, reflectors, handlebars, repop or worn out tires, pedals, wagons, trikes, pedal toys, guitars, surf boards or even the cash in your front pocket ........ but I am hoping for 36 Safety streamline or a 34 Aerocycle


----------



## Pedals Past

JRE said:


> Loaded and ready to leave Salem Oregon bright and early tomorrow morning at 5 am.
> 
> View attachment 1273019



you should make it safely and on time you wont have to go through Portland to get here


----------



## Pedals Past

JAF/CO said:


> Sorry your not going to make it
> I am sure some one will let you know what you missed Jim
> 
> 
> jfkiller53@aol.com
> 1 (209) 481-9464
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




more for you and me jim to battle for ..... i went bought batteries for my flashlight and been feeding my over grown blood hound rust for the last two weeks just to develope the scent


----------



## 1motime

Pedals Past said:


> more for you and me jim to battle for ..... i went bought batteries for my flashlight and been feeding my over grown blood hound rust for the last two weeks just to develope the scent



It's going to be a battleground !  Winner takes all!


----------



## JRE

1motime said:


> Remember everything?  Have fun.



Lol I had to unload it and put a table in I forgot to pack.


----------



## 1motime

Hopefully traffic on the 5 is good!


----------



## JRE

So far not bad. Were 3 hr away now


----------



## volksboy57

anyone from so.cal going? I would like to, but I don't know how possible it is for me to go. This is the best swap meet spot, and well worth the trip!


----------



## slick

Hey @JAF/CO how about some teaser shots of your shop for all those who won't make it to drool over all the killer bikes and parts you'll have... Frank and I will see you bright and early bud.


----------



## comet

What time should I get there? I'll be bringing these and more.


----------



## Pedals Past

overflow ...... hope someone wins lotto
and cannt live without anynof it 





[A



TTACH=full]1273357[/ATTACH]


----------



## BLWNMNY

Got an early start, met up with a Cabe member, and picked up some tires, and picked up a bike. Looking forward to tomorrow.....


----------



## JAF/CO

slick said:


> Hey @JAF/CO how about some teaser shots of your shop for all those who won't make it to drool over all the killer bikes and parts you'll have... Frank and I will see you bright and early bud.


















jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 1273460
> View attachment 1273461
> View attachment 1273462
> View attachment 1273463
> 
> 
> jfkiller53@aol.com
> 1 (209) 481-9464
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04

Take lots of pictures tomorrow, happy swapping everyone, wish i could make it. Maybe one year


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 1273460
> View attachment 1273461
> View attachment 1273462
> View attachment 1273463
> 
> 
> jfkiller53@aol.com
> 1 (209) 481-9464
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedals Past

Its only one side of the room


----------



## JRE

Good turn out so far


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

BLWNMNY said:


> Got an early start, met up with a Cabe member, and picked up some tires, and picked up a bike. Looking forward to tomorrow.....View attachment 1273456



Double bar Cleaveland Welding, Western Flyer...Nice!


----------



## Robertriley

@JAF/CO i was wondering where my old Bumblebee Rollfast ended up.  Are you selling it?


----------



## Robertriley

I’m needing a 6 hole prewar Schwinn rack, call me if you see one there.  951.809.3962


----------



## BFGforme

That blue and cream'41 straight bar with no wheels is killer @JAF/CO


----------



## stezell

BLWNMNY said:


> Going to bring my son, looking forward to this swap.



Chris I'm sure you and your son will have a good time today. Looks like you already got something cool before you got there, what kind of jam do you like on your biscuit? Take care of yourselves.


----------



## 1motime

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 1273460
> View attachment 1273461
> View attachment 1273462
> View attachment 1273463
> 
> 
> jfkiller53@aol.com
> 1 (209) 481-9464
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jim's got it and hes got it GOOD!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Did this one show up?  How much is it?


----------



## BLWNMNY

stezell said:


> Chris I'm sure you and your son will have a good time today. Looks like you already got something cool before you got there, what kind of jam do you like on your biscuit? Take care of yourselves.



I’m very happy Sean, I ended up with a nice W.F. double bar roadster, a nice stash of tires,  and a nice prewar long spring saddle for my 36 Double bar. I’m very pleased!


----------



## volksboy57

Always a lot of fun! Thanks Jim for having us over!


----------



## Pedals Past

One of the best guys in hobby Jim Frazier hats off to giving the west coast its own brand amd place to get together. I had a great time with alot of great people knowledge and no fuss over whatever people brought dressed undressed custom original or just some plain good old rust. Thanks for having me and your generosity a true fellowship


----------



## JRE

Yea we had a blast and we'll definitely be back next year. Was great meetimg everyone.


----------



## 1817cent

Nice pictures!  Looks like everyone had a good time...


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Great meet-sellers dribbled in for hours adding new piles of parts to dig through! And the big draw is Jim's shop-as you can see in the pictures-its a mind boggling overload! Always fun to connect with fellow CABER's-see ya next year!


----------



## sccruiser

A couple more shots from early afternoon.


----------



## JAF/CO

I want to thank every one that came to the swap meet. We had a great ! Turn out and I can wait until next year
10/2/2021 plane for it know
JAF/CO JIM





jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRE

Thank you Jim Connie and I will definitely be make the trip back.had a great time meeting everyone


----------



## 75 Bronco

Any word on Jaf/co 2021? Date?


----------



## JRE

October 2 nd


----------

